# Host multiple ftp servers on same IIS



## actonis (Dec 6, 2013)

Dear forum members

I have W2K8 R2 Server with IIS 7.5

I hosted ftp server on port 21 and it is working just fine.
No bindings, no host names. 
Name: ftp.mydomain.local

When I add new ftp site I use the following settings:

Name: newftp
Binding: 
IP Address: All Unassigned
Port: 21
I check Enable Virtual Host names: newftp.mydomain.local

for permissions I allow Anonymous and Basic, All users, Read & Write

Then on my DNS server I add alias: Alias name: newftp
FQDN: iisserver.mydomain.local

When I go a browser in a client computer : ftp://newftp.mydomain.local
I am redirected to the default ftp site: ftp.mydomain.local

I tried adding several additional ftp sites and everytime I try to access them I am redirected to the default one.

I also tried to add several web sites and configure them for ftp publishing.
I can access the different web sites from a client but not the different ftp sites.

Is this normal behavior?
Maybe W2K8 R2 does not allow to have multiple ftp sites on the same port or IP address?
It seams like it ignores the Host header altogether.
Am I doing sth wrong?
Help pls


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes, to use different FTP sites, you either have to use different IP addresses or port addresses. 
Host headers only work for web sites, not FTP sites (or encrypted sites).

http://msmvps.com/blogs/bernard/archive/2004/07/29/10855.aspx


----------

